# "matched" Pair Of Sears Spyder 500 Bikes



## The neighbor (Apr 18, 2016)

A friend just dropped off a pair of Sears Spyder 500 muscle bikes... a boy's and a girl's. Both in OK, original shape, original paint. They both have interesting 5-spd changers w/drum brakes within... Also, a caliper rear brake, for some reason. These things are really interesting, but not my style... anybody interested? I DO like early balooners...


----------

